# Nasty Weather= Big Trout



## Capt Jim West (Feb 24, 2010)

8:30 am setting at the house playing on the internet thinking it might be on today. The weather has been nasty but the wind backed down a little bit and the fog started rolling in here at Crystal beach this morning. Got a text from Dyer saying lets go. I said lets get it on! 

Just the two of us fishing for about 3 hours before the front hit mid day. We strung 13 trout from 2-5lbs. Not sure on the weight or the length of the big fish. Took a couple pics then released her.


----------

